# Looking for Companion Pigeon in North Texas



## hayysh (4 mo ago)

Hi all, I recently rescued and released a baby pigeon I found and found myself missing her so much that I'm looking for a hopefully young pigeon to adopt. Everyone I've spoken to in this area only breeds show pigeons, which I understand do much better in large flocks. I'm looking for one that can be my companion and hopefully best friend, but unfortunately can't find that in my area. I live near Lubbock, TX. If anyone has suggestions, please let me know.


----------

